# Iron Man 3: Kommt ein Nachfolger, oder nicht? - Robert Downey Jr. verwirrt die Fans



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Man 3: Kommt ein Nachfolger, oder nicht? - Robert Downey Jr. verwirrt die Fans* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Man 3: Kommt ein Nachfolger, oder nicht? - Robert Downey Jr. verwirrt die Fans


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die Ironman-Filme relativ gut aber drei Stück reichen meiner Meinung nach. Man muss nicht jeden Gaul reiten bis er zusammenbricht.


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde ein Film pro Phase muss sein. Ich will sehen wie sich die Charaktere weiterentwickeln. In den Avengers-Filmen ist da wohl kein Platz für.


----------



## Markusx26 (8. Oktober 2014)

Die ganze Marvel Serie zieht doch auf das große Finale hin. Es wird im Finalen Film um die 6 Destiny Steine gehn. Der erste ist der Teserakt (Thor1, ...), der zweite ist der Ether (Thor2 siehe Nachspann mit dem Sammler) und der dritte ist in Guardians of the Galaxy zu sehn. Also noch 3 Steine fehlen und dann das Finale. Dürfte alles bis ca. 2018/19 erscheinen und dann wird es mal wieder was anderes geben. 
Ebenso ist die ganze Transformers Reihe auch schon auf dem Weg Richtung Ende. Da wird es auch nur noch maximal 2 Filme (Schöpfer der Transformers -> Quinitsons, siehe Youtube) geben und dann ist da auch mal schluss.
Zudem muss man auch noch bedenken, dass die Lohnkurve der Schauspieler zum Teil exorbitant ist und die Studios einfach keine Lust mehr haben jedes mal Rekord Gagen zu zahlen. Das ist doch das finanzielle Problem an den Serien.


----------



## kidou1304 (8. Oktober 2014)

mit den Gagen haste schon recht...wirklich bedauerlich wie geldgeil unteranderem Herr Downey Jr. ist, auch wenn ich ihn in seinen Rollen einfach nur liebe, aber bissl Bescheidenheit in Sachen Bezahlung..er hats ja nu nich grade nötig 100mio zu kassieren, würde ihm mal gut tun.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ironman-Filme relativ gut aber drei Stück reichen meiner Meinung nach. Man muss nicht jeden Gaul reiten bis er zusammenbricht.



Aber...Aber... Rober Downey JR !


----------

